

Ask HN: Selling a brand - redsymbol

I&#x27;m in a situation some HN readers may have been through before. Last year I effectively shut down my startup - after putting in several years, it hadn&#x27;t lifted off, and I decided to move on. During that time, I accumulated different forms of IP around the company name: not just the domain name, but the US trademark, all popular toplevel domains and other variants (e.g. close misspellings), social media accounts, etc.<p>I&#x27;m not sure what to call this collectively, so I&#x27;m calling it a &quot;brand&quot;.<p>I may start another company in the future that could use this name, but since I don&#x27;t have immediate plans to do so, I&#x27;m wondering how these could be sold. Certainly the complete package has much higher value, to the right buyer, than the domain name alone.<p>Have you been involved in the sale of such a thing before? If so, how did you go about it? Did you use a broker? (If so, can you recommend a good specific one?)<p>Or did you go with cold-calling specific prospects? If so, how did you identify them? Did you contact individual companies?  One thought I had was to contact VCs who might be funding in a related space.<p>Full details, since I know someone will ask: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mobilewebup.com&#x2F;<p>Cheers, Aaron
======
dalacv
[https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/)

